# Kliche Overdrive (Klon)



## caiofilipini (Jul 14, 2020)

Built the Kliche Overdrive last night. Decided not to put any artwork on it, but I couldn't help throwing in the oxblood knobs, I love how they look!
I'm keeping this one, and will probably sell the Refractor I built from the Aion kit on Reverb.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice build!


----------



## Barry (Jul 14, 2020)

Tidy build!


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## themicrofish (Jul 25, 2020)

So nice!
May I ask where you got the battery style connectors you're using for the power jack? I think those would make my life easier.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 25, 2020)

themicrofish said:


> So nice!
> May I ask where you got the battery style connectors you're using for the power jack? I think those would make my life easier.



Thank you!

I got the idea for the connectors from this thread:






						Easy open enclosures?
					

Hey all,  I dunno about y'all, but the worst part about discovering a problem with a circuit after putting it into the enclosure is having to unsolder the %$#@& power jack. I've even thought about trying to use clips or something to easily release from the power jack.  Anyway, I noticed on this...



					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




These are the exact ones I'm using:






						Amazon.com: Shappy 20 Pieces Micro JST PH 2.0 2-Pin Connector Plug Male and 20 Pieces 10 cm Red and Black Silicone Cable Wire with Female Connector: Home Audio & Theater
					

Amazon.com: Shappy 20 Pieces Micro JST PH 2.0 2-Pin Connector Plug Male and 20 Pieces 10 cm Red and Black Silicone Cable Wire with Female Connector: Home Audio & Theater



					www.amazon.com


----------



## themicrofish (Jul 25, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I got the idea for the connectors from this thread:
> 
> ...



game changer, thank you!


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 26, 2020)

themicrofish said:


> game changer, thank you!


Worth every penny. They’re all I use now. Sooo much easier


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 26, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Worth every penny. They’re all I use now. Sooo much easier



Same here. They're super convenient!


----------

